# Ammo shortage



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Came across this article from Guns and Ammo and thought I'd pass it along. It tries to explain what is going on with the current ammo supply or shortage.

https://www.gunsandammo.com/editorial/2020-ammo-shortage/387068


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I want ammo, NOW! And I want it at .50 a round for .45’s. I’m gettin angry, and you don’t want to see me angry.

.:!:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I guess if you boil it down, the 2020 Ammo Shortage is caused by LIES.

Media and Government Lies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Murders are up here in Houston, Chicago, NY, Los Angels, many others. I see the criminals are not suffering any ammo shortages.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of liberals buying ammo and firearms. The reason there is a shortage of 45 is I some how way over did it on 45's. Seems like I had some idea that 45 was they only hand gun in the world.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of liberals buying ammo and firearms. The reason there is a shortage of 45 is I some how way over did it on 45's. Seems like I had some idea that 45 was they only hand gun in the world.


In talking with my local small time gun shop owner last week he said it is between 60 & 70 percent liberal, first time buyers, and a lot of women. He is ex LEO and military so he knows what to look for. Most of the first time liberal buyers have never held a gun much less fired one.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We had a good time at the gun show last week laughing at the idiots. Many had never touched a gun in their lives. Kind of scary at times. 

The Versa Max tactical I picked up just happened to be fully loaded with buckshot. Sitting there in the rack in the middle of the show with a full mag tube loaded. :vs_OMG: Guy just racked the bolt and cleared chamber. However the Versa doesn't dump another round unless you pull the trigger or hit the shell release button by the trigger guard. So he thought it was empty. You could clearly see the loaded shell in the tube.

Ammo prices through the roof and being bought up.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

think ammo is hard to find? I believe it's more abundant than primers...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I saw 30 30 going $3 per round a few weeks back at a gun show. I think it will get worse.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I saw 30 30 going $3 per round a few weeks back at a gun show. I think it will get worse.


That is the round that I have the least of, have two 1950's Winchester 94's, bought them for $5.00 each, needed to be restored.

Did the restoration including new barrels, shot both a total of 4 rounds each,

put them in a safe, been there ever since, no intensions of ever using them.

I bought a thousand rounds of 150 Gr. Winni silver tip from a dealer going out of business for $100.00.

Now this was at least 10 years ago, I consider the 1K of ammo a nothing count.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I saw 30 30 going $3 per round a few weeks back at a gun show. I think it will get worse.


 That is why I shipped 40 rounds of 30-30 to FL to someone. Gave it to him. He purchased a 30-30 for grandson and none to be had at all.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't do shortages..I don't create shortages....I've seen half a dozen and it didn't take me long to figure out there's gonna be more. Its a simple fix.....When there's plenty...buy extra! I can go to the range 3 days week indefinitely and shoot alone!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Think it's bad now?
Biden said that "On Day One" he will sign an EO banning all importation of firearms and AMMO.
Think about it - how much product on shelves comes from overseas? 50% ? Not just Wolf or Tula, but S&B, Norma, and others with "American" brand names like Herters.

Another reason is greedy bastards who buy everything they see in hopes of reselling it at jacked up prices at gun shows.
Plus, Joe Six Pack who is convinced he needs 5,000 rounds of 9MM for his Glock (the only gun he owns).


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Think it's bad now?
> Biden said that "On Day One" he will sign an EO banning all importation of firearms and AMMO.
> Think about it - how much product on shelves comes from overseas? 50% ? Not just Wolf or Tula, but S&B, Norma, and others with "American" brand names like Herters.
> 
> ...


Joe Six Pack, Joe One Pack, Joe Twenty-Four Pack, Joe Any Pack does need 5,000 rounds for his Glock or any other gun he may own. The only people who have a problem with Joe Pack having 5,000 rounds are socialist politicians and shit-heels who don't have 5,000 rounds of ammo for their own guns.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Only owning one gun is about as stupid as only owning two boxes of ammo.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

History repeats itself. Again.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I want ammo, NOW! And I want it at .50 a round for .45's. I'm gettin angry, and you don't want to see me angry.
> 
> .:!:


If you want to take a road trip up to Tallahassee I have a case of Geco .45 that I'm selling for $500. I loaded up on popular calibers four years ago and I'm now selling off to fund a new boat. I've let go of all the 9mm I care to spare but also have 5.56 and .223 that's going to my LGS as soon as the next round of stimulus checks go out.

It's all about timing:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I saw 30 30 going $3 per round a few weeks back at a gun show. I think it will get worse.


Ha. I saw it for $4 a round online.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

...an oldie but goodie


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't have a six pack - more like a spare tire - but I have 5K rounds...plus 

Hoarder? nah...prepared...multiple flavors too! Lowest is .22, highest is 9mm...then some .45, lots of 5.56...a bit 'o .308...lots of 12 ga varieties - some very scary looking ones I would NEVER want to get hit with!

All resting in my dehumidified controlled garage...shooting tomorrow! Who's in?

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

California to Texas Ammo Converter

Due to the differing laws between California and Texas, the following has been prepared as a conversion chart for use in describing persons in those states who own ammunition.

Up to 25 rounds
California : Illegal munitions supplier.
Texas : Average loose rounds on floor of pickup.

26-100 rounds
California : Subversive gun nut / DHS 'person of interest'.
Texas : Still looking to buy more due to ammo shortage.

101-200 rounds
California : Police / military sniper.
Texas : Varmint hunter.

201-250 rounds
California : Illegal ammo dump.
Texas : Beginner gun owner (average age: 14).

251-500 rounds
California : Terrorist cell.
Texas : Not quite an average gun owner yet, but still shopping.

501 rounds
California : Illegal manufacturer.
Texas : Gun enthusiast using first reloader.

502-750 rounds
California : Paranoid zombie-apocalypse prepper.
Texas : Hunter readying for hunting season.

751-2,000 rounds
California : Paramilitary cache.
Texas : Texan living near border with Mexico.

2,001-5000 rounds
California : Right-wing self-styled militia whack-jobs off their rockers.
Texas : Sports shooter.

5,001 + rounds
California : Federal armed forces arsenal.
Texas : Volunteer sheriff's deputy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> California to Texas Ammo Converter
> 
> Due to the differing laws between California and Texas, the following has been prepared as a conversion chart for use in describing persons in those states who own ammunition.
> 
> ...


What the heck... you think your gonna cut me off at 5k rounds? :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> What the heck... you think your gonna cut me off at 5k rounds? :vs_lol:


There's no conversion past 5000 as no one in Commiefornia has that much. So there. Neener neener neener!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I lost all my firearms except one, so I took all my ammo to the hazardous waste disposal.....the one firearm I keep was my Red Ryder BB gun....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unless you have a stockpile like @SOCOM42 your just a rookie.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I guess if you boil it down, the 2020 Ammo Shortage is caused by LIES.


I disagree Slippy. Just like the Obama ammo shortage, this one was caused by US (gun owners). We panic buy and the supply can't keep up. Honest self assessment: how many rounds do you have at home? Me, personally, probably 10,000-ish with components for 8-10K more. Since I don't competition shoot anymore, this is excessive, but I don't care. I bought most of this when timess were good and I'm sitting on it now. Too busy to shoot with the new house projects.

Honestly, I'm flabbergasted it has lasted this long. Makes the Obama ammo panic or the Clinton ammo panic look mild in comparison, but given the political climate, the virus and the riots, I'm not really surprised.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got a half a box of Shorts for my single shot 22 rifle.
I'm set.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

20,000 rounds is a good start.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jeffh said:


> I disagree Slippy. Just like the Obama ammo shortage, this one was caused by US (gun owners). We panic buy and the supply can't keep up. Honest self assessment: how many rounds do you have at home? Me, personally, probably 10,000-ish with components for 8-10K more. Since I don't competition shoot anymore, this is excessive, but I don't care. I bought most of this when timess were good and I'm sitting on it now. Too busy to shoot with the new house projects.
> 
> Honestly, I'm flabbergasted it has lasted this long. Makes the Obama ammo panic or the Clinton ammo panic look mild in comparison, but given the political climate, the virus and the riots, I'm not really surprised.


*WE *don't panic buy. The uneducated & unprepared sheeple do.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you keep your supply inside your house, you obviously don't have enough.
Mine's out in the barn, except for a few hundred rounds.
21 calibers and gauges. Some only 400 or 500, some in the thousands. Like the great deal I got on the 1954 Bulgarian military surplus 7.62X54R for my Mosin Nagants. Or the Chinese 7.62X39. Steel core, can't get it anymore, good stuff.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> *WE *don't panic buy. The uneducated & unprepared sheeple do.


It's called maintaining inventory.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jeffh said:


> I disagree Slippy. Just like the Obama ammo shortage, this one was caused by US (gun owners). We panic buy and the supply can't keep up. Honest self assessment: how many rounds do you have at home? Me, personally, probably 10,000-ish with components for 8-10K more. Since I don't competition shoot anymore, this is excessive, but I don't care. I bought most of this when timess were good and I'm sitting on it now. Too busy to shoot with the new house projects.
> 
> Honestly, I'm flabbergasted it has lasted this long. Makes the Obama ammo panic or the Clinton ammo panic look mild in comparison, but given the political climate, the virus and the riots, I'm not really surprised.


 @jeffh

That was my point! The media and the government lies about various events have created a sheeple event of panic buying of firearms and ammo. Had the media and the government been truthful, we would not be in this situation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty sure we all saw the riots in MN. Which got the sheep all in a panic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Pretty sure we all saw the riots in MN. Which got the sheep all in a panic.


Spot on @Chipper

100% Based on a media lie with a complicit government


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Only owning one gun is about as stupid as only owning two boxes of ammo.


Yes, I am a dummy. Freely admitted. I've more ammo than that, but only a handgun and shotgun. You live and you learn, I 'spose.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Called my local guy who sells reloading supplies. He has Federal gold medal match small rifle primers in stock! At $50 per thousand, I’ll pass. The lady told me to keep checking back as they are still receiving occasional shipments of primers on a hit or miss basis. I’ll keep checking weekly and maybe I’ll get lucky.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A year from now you may be kicking yourself for passing.
If the government can control the ammo and also the parts to make it they do not have to bother with the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Yes, I am a dummy. Freely admitted. I've more ammo than that, but only a handgun and shotgun. You live and you learn, I 'spose.


All I have is a Red Ryder Lever Action Carbine BB gun.
I've been wanting one since I was a kid, finally got it for Christmas! 
It's all I need for up here; I can shoot somebody's eye out. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I saw 30 30 going $3 per round a few weeks back at a gun show. I think it will get worse.


crap at $3 a round I will sell mine....


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> *WE *don't panic buy. The uneducated & unprepared sheeple do.


Unprepared-yes. Uneducated- maybe not so much anymore. With all of the cities that have decided to defund police and states/cities that let rioters burn cities without consequences, many people have come to the realization that ultimately THEY are responsible for the security of their homes and family, and have decided that owning a firearm is a very good idea, and allot of ammo to go with said firearm.

On one hand I've always felt that the more lawful gun owners the better, on the other hand I've always felt that they should be well trained in handling them. One good thing about this is about this time next year the market should be flooded with used but seldom fired guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yes, I am a dummy. Freely admitted. I've more ammo than that, but only a handgun and shotgun. You live and you learn, I 'spose.


 @Annie, be happy you have even that amount, many cannot even get one box for a gun they bought.

Some is way better than none when it comes to self defense.

If I had not been the recipient of two estates, I would be 30,000 rounds shorter and 18 guns less that I had.

But the price was too high, a brother and a best friend who was like a brother are gone.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Notold63 said:


> Unprepared-yes. Uneducated- maybe not so much anymore. With all of the cities that have decided to defund police and states/cities that let rioters burn cities without consequences, many people have come to the realization that ultimately THEY are responsible for the security of their homes and family, and have decided that owning a firearm is a very good idea, and allot of ammo to go with said firearm.
> 
> On one hand I've always felt that the more lawful gun owners the better, on the other hand I've always felt that they should be well trained in handling them. One good thing about this is about this time next year the market should be flooded with used but seldom fired guns.


I don't think you are going to see that market glut next year, not by a long shot.

I am in the gun business, have been since my first FFL in 1964, I see the trends and I disagree.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Annie, be happy you have even that amount, many cannot even get one box for a gun they bought.
> 
> Some is way better than none when it comes to self defense.
> 
> ...


My liberal lovin mother decided she needed more than a bat to defend her home. So my brother took her pistol shopping (within the last 3 months) her choice was greatly dependent on what ammo could be found. She ended up with a 22mag revolver.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> My liberal lovin mother decided she needed more than a bat to defend her home. So my brother took her pistol shopping (within the last 3 months) her choice was greatly dependent on what ammo could be found. She ended up with a 22mag revolver.


A 22 mag with JHP/JSP is no slouch, if it works for her that is a double +.

She should concentrate on head shots, one of those in an eye socket will kill before they hit the floor.

I saw an autopsy of a guy that killed himself were with a 22 mag,

it entered the right orbit, blew out the eye itself, was hanging there, shredded about a 3/4 inch band of brain as it skidded around the skull,

then exited the left forehead, at first from the scene we thought he was shot twice by someone.

That was a jacketed solid point, gave me a healthy respect for the round.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> A 22 mag with JHPJSP is no slouch, if it works for her that is a double +.
> 
> She should concentrate on head shots, one of those in an eye socket will kill before they hit the floor.
> 
> ...


she is the type that would have it unloaded and die from getting beat over the head with it...

but I wasn't trying to knock the 22... those suckers bounce around like a sumbich... and leave a nasty hole/cavity


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Annie, be happy you have even that amount, many cannot even get one box for a gun they bought.
> 
> Some is way better than none when it comes to self defense.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your losses. Two blood brothers dead here, too.

We've got a few cases for the shotgun. A couple dozen for my handgun. Nothin' for the range. I've used all tat up. Hopefully we'll get a break, but can't bank on that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> All I have is a Red Ryder Lever Action Carbine BB gun.
> I've been wanting one since I was a kid, finally got it for Christmas!
> It's all I need for up here; I can shoot somebody's eye out. :tango_face_grin:


"I want an official Red Ryder, carbine-action; two hundred shot range model air rifle, with a compass in the stock and this thing which tells time!"


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> *WE *don't panic buy. The uneducated & unprepared sheeple do.


The "we " I was referring to are the gun owners and there are a ton of new ones .Embrace them, Welcome them. Not all of them are preppers, but most will be eventually.



Slippy said:


> @jeffh
> 
> That was my point! The media and the government lies about various events have created a sheeple event of panic buying of firearms and ammo. Had the media and the government been truthful, we would not be in this situation.


It is probably more the media than the government. The media always fuels this shit. Ratings and revenue. That is what it is about, always.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> she is the type that would have it unloaded and die from getting beat over the head with it...
> 
> but I wasn't trying to knock the 22... those suckers bounce around like a sumbich... and leave a nasty hole/cavity


I did not think you were knocking the 22.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Hornady: Our inventory was completely bought out in March. Our building was empty&#8230;


Hornady: Our inventory was completely bought out in March. Our building was empty... - The Gun Feed


----------

